# Amp cabinet Build-(Low watt head)- Speaker size recommendations?



## tvrfan203 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking at getting a Blackheart 15w or the new Ibanez 15W head and want to build cabinet for custom application. Room is a bit tight (but possible) for 2 x 12, easily room for 2 x 10? Given head, not sure what to expect tonally with either a single 12, or 2 x 10 or if advantage to squeezing in 2 x 12? Music generally classic rock/blues.
Will be selling my existing amp, a Fender Evil Twin, great amp, love it, but WAY to loud for what I need and given twin channels and push/pull on most of the knobs, a way more capable amp, than I am player

Any recomendations appreciate!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Keep in mind that going to 2 speakers is going to make the amp louder - loudness is largely a function of speaker cone surface area. I forget the math, but 2x10 has lots more than 1x12. I put a VibroChamp in a 2x8 cab, and it has a fair bit more output than a single 8.

You'll get more bottom end with 12's, and usually a tighter punchier sound with 10's.

A 25W Celestion Greenback in a closed 1x12 would be my personal preference.


----------



## tvrfan203 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks Keto, thats the kind of information I was looking for...in that I am going to a lower watt amp so I can drive it harder but still get reasonable volume levels (something I can't do with the Evil Twin) I would likely be defeating the purpose by trying to cram two 10's or 12's in based on your comments...makes perfect sense once explained but I hadn't made the connection that volume was as much a function of speaker area as amp. A single 12 inch allows for better options for the build, but was afraid I would sacrifice tone....I keep hearing the "greenbacks" mentioned as choice, so will have to keep an eye for one.....tks again


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

tvrfan203,
Don't forget that speakers all sound very different. They colour a good portion of your overall tone, so have some fun, do some research on you tube or Celestion.com and listen to a bunch of samples. I think the single greenback is a great choice, but Vintage 30's are also very nice. 
Enjoy the quest for your sound!


----------

